# Rumor: Clips IN NEED OF A POINT GUARD?



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

IN NEED OF A POINT GUARD: The Clippers are rumored to be shopping one of their young stud forwards, namely Melvin Ely in exchange for a solid point guard; names mentioned include Travis Best from Dallas, and Chucky Atkins from Detroit. If the Clippers were to up the offer to Chris Wilcox they may find some action… 

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_6458.shtml


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Those are the best points we could get. The clips should try to get McInnis back he was a major part of the team two years ago. Hopefully they wont get Best he dribbles way to much I prefer Overton over him.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Seriously... I wouldn't trade Ely or Wilcox for any of those cat's.


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

why would they be looking for a point guard?? now that the team is healthy, roles are defined, Jaric is becoming the pg the clips needed.

today he scored 19pts (6/9) 8assists, 3 rebounds and 4 steals.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Same thing I was thinking... The Clipps don't need a vet or star point... Give Jaric a full season to see if he's the fit there... We can alway's draft a point prospect.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I'd like to see what Jaric can do for a 20-25 game stretch as the starting point before beginning to shop a 2nd year lottery pick big for a career backup like Best.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

The team has been playing well lately and it would make no sense to make a move now. Jaric has been playing awesome latlely, he had 19 & 8 last night. I just think he needed some time to get into the scheme of things. He's been playing ball all year long and has been injured for a majority of the season. He's found his own groove lately and is distributing the ball efficiently. Plus in all honesty we can get more for Wilcox or Ely than the likes of Chucky Atkins.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

I agree, wilcox and Ely show a huge upside. jaric is starting to get it and listening to coach during the game. Watching parts of last night's game, I could hear Dunleavy coaching both the offense and defense strategies during the game. 

Another good performance from the clips.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

He's no longterm solution, but I would bring Mark Jackson back to LA. He's a huge defensive liability, but he would be excellent for getting Maggette and Q a lot more easy buckets... whenever I see the clipps I have a hard time believing that they don't get more dunks/oops.. they both have to work hard for their buckets which is why I think Corey is 3rd in the league in fta's (which, I guess is not a bad thing)..

Besides, after watching Overton get repeatedly smothered by 35 year old Darrell Armstrong, he would have to be an improvement..


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Nah... Jack's isn't even a short term solution... After watching him play last season, I've come to realize there's a reason why he wasn't picked up in the offseason... I'll put it like this, had Dun had any interest in the age'n point's on the market over the summer he would of grabbed em without hesitation... Maggs is 3rd in FTA's because when he's at his best, he's taking cat's off the dribble... That's his game... Q take's a zillion J's regardless of who's running the show also... That's his game... The main point of empahsis should be defense and distribution from our pg's... That's something that only Jaric has proven thus far he's capable of doing well... I've seen lot's of dunk's outta Maggs and Q this season... You've gotta remember that McInnis and Odom made this team the run and gun squad that they were during their best season to date.


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

Marko Jaric was the starting point guard on the Yugoslavian National team that beat team USA at the World Championships. Jaric is very talented.


----------



## smartcap (Mar 18, 2003)

Jaric is toooooo slow... He can't even protect the ball bringing it up....!

He seems tentative onteh court and is not our long term solution. I do hope the Clips go out and geta real PG b4 the trading dead lines....


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

No offense smartcap... But... What's your idea of a real point?... Their aren't any quality option's out there, that wouldn't involve dumping Q or Maggs.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Post In Nets Forum 


*New Jersey trades:* SG Brandon Armstrong (3.2 ppg, 0.9 rpg, 0.2 apg in 9.2 minutes) 
SF Rodney Rogers (7.1 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 1.9 apg in 18.8 minutes) 
SF Richard Jefferson (14.9 ppg, 5.7 rpg, 3.4 apg in 37.9 minutes) 
SF Zoran Planinic (2.7 ppg, 0.8 rpg, 1.1 apg in 8.6 minutes) 
*New Jersey receives:* SF Corey Maggette (20.3 ppg, 6.0 rpg, 3.1 apg in 36.3 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -7.6 ppg, -4.7 rpg, and -3.5 apg. 

*L.A. Clippers trades:* SF Corey Maggette (20.3 ppg, 6.0 rpg, 3.1 apg in 36.3 minutes) 
*L.A. Clippers receives:* SG Brandon Armstrong (3.2 ppg, 0.9 rpg, 0.2 apg in 13 games) 
SF Rodney Rogers (7.1 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 1.9 apg in 8 games) 
SF Richard Jefferson (14.9 ppg, 5.7 rpg, 3.4 apg in 18 games) 
SF Zoran Planinic (2.7 ppg, 0.8 rpg, 1.1 apg in 12 games) 
Change in team outlook: +7.6 ppg, +4.7 rpg, and +3.5 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


Thoughts?

-Petey


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Whatever their smoking, tell them to take two and pass that **** over here... That's the worst trade idea that I've ever heard on the board's... Reason being... Maggs is more versatile than Jefferson will ever be... Planinic is a less skilled/less experienced Jaric clone... And to top it off... The Clipps don't need a trey shooting PF.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Eagle</b>!
> Whatever their smoking, tell them to take two and pass that **** over here... That's the worst trade idea that I've ever heard on the board's... Reason being... Maggs is more versatile than Jefferson will ever be... Planinic is a less skilled/less experienced Jaric clone... And to top it off... The Clipps don't need a trey shooting PF.


Rogers is off the books next year, you would still have RJ for this and another year. 

Armstrong is off the books this year - filler.

And I won't say Planinic is less skilled, and he certainly has way way more upside then Jaric. NBADraft.net has several articles saying if he weren't in a car accident and miss parts of the year before he would had been a lottery pick. He has fully recovered, playing parts of last year, summer league and parts of this year.

-Petey


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Eagle</b>!
> Whatever their smoking, tell them to take two and pass that **** over here... That's the worst trade idea that I've ever heard on the board's... Reason being... Maggs is more versatile than Jefferson will ever be... Planinic is a less skilled/less experienced Jaric clone... And to top it off... The Clipps don't need a trey shooting PF.


I wouldnt say its even close to the worst trade. Jefferson isnt that much of a step down from Maggette.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

ESPN / Chad Ford's Take on Zoran:



> Zoran Planinic, PG, Nets
> Contract: 3 years, $3.1 million
> The Skinny: Planinic was supposed to come in and play a major role on the Nets this year, and his performance in the summer league and the preseason seemed to confirm that. But since then, he has had a falling out with coach Byron Scott and has played just seven minutes since Nov. 22. Scott has complained about Planinic's work ethic, but one source close to the situation claims Scott just doesn't like the rookie's game. The Nets need help in a lot of places, and Planinic is coveted by a number of teams. He may turn into the sweetener that helps the Nets pull off a bigger deal.


-Petey


----------



## smartcap (Mar 18, 2003)

We need a point guard that's willing to take it to the hole! Someone that can handle the ball under full court pressure. Jaric seems tentative and lost like a deer in the headlight under these conditions. The only advantage he might have over other guards is his height, but he rarely post up.. 

Am I willing to give up a Mag or Q to get a a quality PG here...NO..because on any given night when all 3 (Q, Corey, & Brand) are healthy they can score with the best of 'em.

But I'm willing to trade other people (except Kaman)we have ....to get someone like Bobby Jackson or Darrel Armstrong here... 

Honestly, do u feel with him as our PG...do u think we can even get to the playoff or be better than a 35-40 win/season team?

IMHO...NO!!!






> Originally posted by <b>Eagle</b>!
> No offense smartcap... But... What's your idea of a real point?... Their aren't any quality option's out there, that wouldn't involve dumping Q or Maggs.


----------



## smartcap (Mar 18, 2003)

This is just a bad deal 4 the CLips...Mag is too valuable of an offensive weapon...! The guy ranks 3rd in the league in FT attempts..showing that he's an aggressive baller.... We have a pretty good scoring combo right now with Q, Mag, & Brand...these 3 are the CLips main offensive weapons...without these guys the Clips will be the Clips...


D sterling did 2 good things this summer by signing both Mag & Brand...and thus far it has paid off tremendously. H



> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> I wouldnt say its even close to the worst trade. Jefferson isnt that much of a step down from Maggette.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

Utah trades: PG Raul Lopez (7.7 ppg, 1.9 rpg, 4.2 apg in 21.0 minutes) 
Utah receives: PF Melvin Ely (4.8 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 0.9 apg in 18.4 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -2.9 ppg, +2.2 rpg, and -3.3 apg. 

L.A. Clippers trades: PF Melvin Ely (4.8 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 0.9 apg in 18.4 minutes) 
L.A. Clippers receives: PG Raul Lopez (7.7 ppg, 1.9 rpg, 4.2 apg in 17 games) 
Change in team outlook: +2.9 ppg, -2.2 rpg, and +3.3 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

I dont know if Utah would do it, but I think its pretty fair.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Just draft jameer Nelson next year. You'll be fine


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

That's what I was thinking myself Beez... If not Nelson, someone else along those line's... To all the Nets fan's... I'm not trying to piss any of ya'll off... But... Planinic would never be our point of the future and Jefferson isn't anywhere near the all round player that Maggs is... That's my opinion of course... Trading for contract's that are expiring would be a total waste of time, considering were one of the team's with the most cap space in the league... All we've got to do is resign Q & draft a quality pass first PG in the draft come season's end.



> Honestly, do u feel with him as our PG...do u think we can even get to the playoff or be better than a 35-40 win/season team?


Jaric's played only 9 game's and has put up 8 pt's.. 4 ast's.. 2 reb's.. 2 stl's... Honestly... Jaric's the perfect backup 2 & 3 for this team... I'd rather have a quicker.. slashing.. distributing point who's got some yo yo handle's... IMO the real question is... Would trading away Wilcox or Ely right now for a short term solution be any better than to wait and trade one or the other during the upcoming draft to get what were really looking for in term's of the long term solution at the point?... 35-40 win's?... Anything's possible dirty... The Clipps can hang with the best when their on the same page... Realistically speaking... Our point play hasn't been the prob it was in the begining of the season... Lately, when we've had prob's with the O, it's mainly been due to Q's terrible shooting night's.



> But I'm willing to trade other people (except Kaman)we have ....to get someone like Bobby Jackson or Darrel Armstrong here...


I hear ya... Bobby Jackson's a shoot first PG though, that's the last thing we need... I'd like Armstrong, but he's not putting up any better number's than Jaric is in the same ammount of min's... Personally... I just don't see many point option's that would benefit the Clipps right now... I like some of the youngin's out there, but I'd doubt they'd be on the table for Ely or Wilcox.



> Am I willing to give up a Mag or Q to get a a quality PG here...NO..because on any given night when all 3 (Q, Corey, & Brand) are healthy they can score with the best of 'em.


True


----------



## Lusty RaRue (Sep 9, 2003)

The Jason Williams contract,
Jamal Crawford

for 

Maggette

?


Crawford & "Q" in the backcourt.

My fellow Bull fans refuse to comment. I suspect they think trading Williams is bad PR.

I'd do it but don't think the Clipper would.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Maggette isnt going anywhere he will be in Clipperland for a long time unless the clips get a superstar. He is the future of the Clips with Brand and Q also Kaman.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> Maggette isnt going anywhere he will be in Clipperland for a long time unless the clips get a superstar. He is the future of the Clips with Brand and Q also Kaman.


Agree'd... I'm seriously starting to wonder when the fan's of other team's will get it... Put Maggs number's up against Crawford's and tell me what you think?... Realize that we've got damn near the most space under the cap in the league, so why would we take on JWill's contract?... Maggs.. Q.. Brand and Kaman are the Clipps foundation... Everybody else is obtainable, but only for the right player's in return.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> Maggette isnt going anywhere he will be in Clipperland for a long time unless the clips get a superstar. He is the future of the Clips with Brand and Q also Kaman.


Exactly, maggette and brand are not going to be traded and the team will be built around them in the future.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Eagle</b>!
> 
> Agree'd... I'm seriously starting to wonder when the fan's of other team's will get it... Put Maggs number's up against Crawford's and tell me what you think?...


He just doesn't get the same amount of exposure that others do. When 100% healthy, he's as good as anyone in his position. Put him on the Lakers, Sacramento, NJ, etc... and he would get some serious national attention. He doesn't get much national press (when are the clips on national TV?) and he's on the Clippers; an organization that is viewed by many as a perennial loser. Someone like Crawford is on the Bulls, an organization that spanked booty for damn near a decade. His team gained alot fans then and still get a few national games as well as WGN occasionally carrying their games.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

What about Brent Barry?
Is he a good PG (I mean, better than PG's that Clippers have?)
Maybe Seattle can trade him...

About Crawford, Chicago will only trade him if Clippers offer Quentin Richardson, so I don't think that will happens


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Brent Barry already had his run with the Clipps, we don't need him.


----------



## RandomBlackGuy (May 11, 2003)

*Pease!*

We dont really need a point guard...for now! We have Jaric playing well and Dooling still has potential to be a good PG!


But.....Damon Stoudamire dosent sound like a bad Idea!:yes: 
Yes...Damon!:yes:


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

We need a Veteran that can run the team and that can pass and score..I want either Travis Best or Damon Stoudimare..Cant really think of another one maybe Kenny Anderson but i dont know..


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

If the clips got a point they would need a fast and can penetrate point. Not a vet we already have a slow cant penetrate point in Doug Overton. One vet that would be good for the Clips in my opinon would be Darrell Armstrong but I dont think the clips could get him.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Mark Jackson would be the ideal pickup. We wouldn't be overspending on a guy like Stoudamire. He could give us 20 minutes a night. He would run the offense and not make bonehead decisions. He could be a coach for Marco and Keyon. C'mon Elgin make it happen.  

I wish we could do that, but it won't happen.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Only prob is that Jacks can't D up any of the opposing point's, and will only slow the break down.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> Mark Jackson would be the ideal pickup. We wouldn't be overspending on a guy like Stoudamire. He could give us 20 minutes a night. He would run the offense and not make bonehead decisions. He could be a coach for Marco and Keyon. C'mon Elgin make it happen.
> 
> I wish we could do that, but it won't happen.


yea Mark Jackson wouldnt be a bad idea hey could get Marco and Keyon alot better..


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I think a great point for the CLips would be Omar Cook this guy can distrubute the ball and push the ball. I would love to see him on this team he can play in the NBA just needs a shot.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

How about Charlie Ward and Frank Williams for the Chris Kaman fellah?


He's a dork, you don't want him.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

well,marko is a good point guard but the clips still want another one.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> How about Charlie Ward and Frank Williams for the Chris Kaman fellah?


LMAO


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

your org will be stupid to trade studs like Ely and Wilcox, you guys just need a PG and you have a solid lineup.

but to aqquire a good PG you shoul'nt trade Ely ewven if you have Kaman, who in my view won't be good as Ely or Wilcox.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

u havent seen him play that much then have u?


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Junkyard Dog13</b>!
> your org will be stupid to trade studs like Ely and Wilcox, you guys just need a PG and you have a solid lineup.
> 
> but to aqquire a good PG you shoul'nt trade Ely ewven if you have Kaman, who in my view won't be good as Ely or Wilcox.


No way Ely will be as good as Kaman.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

give us Ely we will give u Murray and 1st rnd pick make it 2 1st rnd picks for Ely.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> give us Ely we will give u Murray and 1st rnd pick make it 2 1st rnd picks for Ely.


LMAO


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

I don't know WHO is out there that can help us, but these last two games proves that we are in urgent need of somebody.

I'll bet Gary Payton wishes he could play with the Clippers because that bunch of old men and selfish players and no-coaching PJ he has to deal with is leading to a destructive year. I THINK he probably envision having FUN while winning with this group and none of that is happening.

I guarantee you this exhibition by Kobe has pissed him off. Kobe came into that game with a personal mission --- to match or beat Q's 44 points and he did that. (He wanted to show off in front of Brandy, because she's now dating Q. I don't think she even came to the game --- at least the cameras didn't show her.) 

Kobe is the same arrogant *** he's always been. And, if you think for one minute that DTS is going to invest any money in him, then you are definitely not a Clipper fan and know nothing about basketball. After all of these years, Kobe has not proven that he is a team player so what owner wants to take a chance? I don't think there are many, if any, players on the Clippers that want to play with him and believe me --- that counts. I know Maggette dislikes him and now Q.

Last word --- don't spend any money betting that Kobe will be a Clipper.  That notion is so funny to me.

Good game for our Clippers, although without the turnovers we should have beaten then badly. And, especially when you consider the refs did not overtly help the Lakers. GOOD.


----------



## Medvedenko4Life (Dec 29, 2003)

Drobniak and Wilcox 

for

Arroyo and Clark?


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Medvedenko4Life</b>!
> Drobniak and Wilcox
> 
> for
> ...



Wilcox STAYS. He's the only one on the bench that consistently produces for us and gets better with each game.

Try again.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Medvedenko4Life</b>!
> Drobniak and Wilcox
> 
> for
> ...


OOPS! Is that Keon Clark you're talking about? If so, I don like Keon, but not for Wilcox. We have a young group that want to see grow together.


----------



## Medvedenko4Life (Dec 29, 2003)

Exchange Wilcox with Ely or Kaman????


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

I'd say yes to trading Ely.. Wilcox and Kaman aren't going anywhere!.. And if we traded Ely I wouldn't accept anybody other than a point guard in return.. We'd be foolish to trade for another paint player, considering that's our biggest strength.


----------



## Medvedenko4Life (Dec 29, 2003)

how bout deshawn stevenson?


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Were pretty loaded at the wing's.. And Stevensen's not any better than Maggs.. Q.. Jaric or Dooling to be honest wit ya.. More importantly, acquiring him doesn't fill our point void.


----------



## Medvedenko4Life (Dec 29, 2003)

I think he could play pg

anyways...how bout....lakers: rick fox and derek fisher

clippers:bobby simmons and eddie house

???


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Nah.. Fisher's playing more 2 than point this season anyway's.. Plus.. After watching Hudson continuously **** on him during the playoff's last year, we'd be better off with our point by commitee.. That is untill we find a better deal or draft a real point.. And Simmons has replaced Fowlkes as a solid bench player at the wing position's.


----------



## Medvedenko4Life (Dec 29, 2003)

yea...good point...so you what are your thoughts on how good/bad jaric will be in the near future.?


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Jaric's a keeper.. His versatility is something we haven't had around in awhile.. Eventually.. I could see him as our 6th man when we get a real point.. And that's not a diss.. He's seem's way more effective and way more comfortable playing the wing position's.. Once he makes that move, we'll see what type of player he can really be.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

I'll keep my opinon on the matter to myself.. But.. It's become highly probable that Charlie Ward will be coming to the Clipps after his pre-arranged release from the Suns.. Either the Clippaz or the Rockets, from what I've been hearing.. What are your thought's?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Need a fast point guard not another slow one he is the same as Doug.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

As much as I hate to admit it.. We'd get more outta Ward than Overton and Dooling.. Plus.. Is he really any slower than Dre was last year?.. The more I look at our situation.. There's nothing wrong with adding him to the mix.. That is, if both parties are really as interested as their letting on.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Thats why Dre didnt work. He can probably give more than Doug and Keyon. But we should pick up a quick point for change of pace like we Earl was in Clipperland. Maybe Omar Cook or Karem Reid or Erik Barkley. We could give them a 10 day from the D league.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

How about Elton Brand for Jamal Crawford and Eddie Robinson


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

They should stick with what they have now and use their likely lotto pick on Ben Gordon or Raymond Felton.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

No lotto were going to the playofffs.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

how about frank williams....he might be able to be had now


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> No lotto were going to the playofffs.


GOOD LUCK

Sacramento(1) 23 8 
San Antonio(2) 23 11 
L.A. Lakers(3) 21 9 
Minnesota(4) 21 11 
Dallas(5) 19 14 
Houston(6) 19 14 
Denver(7) 20 15 
Seattle(8) 17 15 
Utah 18 16 
Memphis 17 17 
Portland 15 17 
L.A. Clippers 14 16 
Golden State 14 19 
Phoenix 12 23


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

To be honest with ya.. We don't have to trade anyone.. We wouldn't be picking up Ward's current contract.. He'll be released by the Suns and able to sign as a FA for the rest of the season.. We could pick him up for cheap and still be able to tap the FA & Draft talent for a point of the future.



> Thats why Dre didnt work. He can probably give more than Doug and Keyon. But we should pick up a quick point for change of pace like we Earl was in Clipperland. Maybe Omar Cook or Karem Reid or Erik Barkley. We could give them a 10 day from the D league.


I disagree.. Lil Earl barely played as a Clippa.. Mainly because he alway's looked for his shot before setting up the O.. McInnis was the best point we've had in year's.. And speed was never one of his trademark's.. No disrespect.. But.. There's a reason why Barkley.. Reid and Cook can't stay with a team in the pro's even as backup's.. If signing cat's to 10 day contract's is our only option.. I'd take a chance on DerMarr Johnson before any of those cat's.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> How about Elton Brand for Jamal Crawford and Eddie Robinson


What a stupid trade, you could get WAY more from Elton, and big men are hard to come by, so theres no way theyd trade them...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> What a stupid trade, you could get WAY more from Elton, and big men are hard to come by, so theres no way theyd trade them...


No not power fowards....centers

Kenyon Martin
Jermaine Oneal
Donyell Marshall
Tyson Chandeler
Carlos Boozer
Shareef Abdur-Rahim
Tim Duncan
Kevin Garnett
Antoine Walker
Dirk Notwitzki
Antawn Jamison
Nene Hilario
Pau Gasol
Chris Webber
Karl Malone
Rasheed Wallace
Zach Randolph
Troy Murphy
Vladimir Radmanovic
Amare Stoudemire
Antonio MacDyess

Power forward is the deepest position in the league.


----------



## smartcap (Mar 18, 2003)

Our lack of a floor leader is clearly evident the past few games...

Marko might be better as SG/SF than a PG... He doesn't have the quickness nor the tenacity to be a PG. Once again, his handles are questionable when it comes to crunch time ...esp. when full court pressure is applied by the opposing team. I really don't know what u guys see in Jaric....I've been watching him all season...and to be honest with y'all I would rather have Overton out there....for his handles more than anything else..


The Clips wants to play an uptempo game...and Marko is the opposite. He's way to soft when attacking the basketball... For god's sake...he stands a foot taller than Early Boykin & can't even post him up!!!!! (WTF)

Even if we drated someone from college...it'll be another 3-4 years b4 the person we draft will make an impact... We need to turn the franchise around NOW...not 5 years from now. 

I wouldn't be surprise if the Clips make a run at a PG b4 the trading deadline... 

Jeff McInnis is still the Clips best PG to date....


----------



## smartcap (Mar 18, 2003)

65% of those PFs u've listed are not even on the same level as EB...



> Originally posted by <b>Golden Bull 23</b>!
> 
> 
> No not power fowards....centers
> ...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

They get Jamal Crawford in the trade who is getting close to Elton but not there yet

and they have Aly and Wilcox that can step in in his spot....or trade both of them for say sheed or 1 of them for Al Harrington....see it is easy to fill spots as power forward. ...they can get Fizer for crap on a stick....so if they did that trade they wouldnt be in nemore trouble than they already are.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I saw Dermarr Johnson play in the ABA and he looked very bad he is to slow and forcs all of his shots. There is no way he is NBA material. Earl when he was on the CLips was one of the reasons why we won some games. U need a change of pace guard off the bench. The starter just needs to be good.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> I saw Dermarr Johnson play in the ABA and he looked very bad he is to slow and forcs all of his shots. There is no way he is NBA material.


That was my point to be honest with ya.. Cook.. Reid nor Barkley are NBA material either!.. So having those change of pace player's wouldn't be any better than what you've got currently.



> Earl when he was on the CLips was one of the reasons why we won some games. U need a change of pace guard off the bench. The starter just needs to be good.


Lil Earl was more of a shooting point.. He never really initiated the O, but alway's was looking for his own O.. Yes, he was a change of pace player, that had no D and terrible decision making skill's.. The more min's he played the more turnover's he committed.. Come to think about it, that's why he's never been a permanent starter for any NBA team.. And you as well as I know, that we need a starter, not a backup!


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

We do need a starter but do u think any of the player mentioned like Ward are starter?No thats why we could bring in a young quick point to change the pace if were struggling. We cant get a starter and we have a decnet back up in Doug. I think those guys are NBA material if I was a GM one of them would be on my team to develope on the bench and to be brought in the game for energy. The clips need a energy player thats there problem on the road like in last night game aganist the Nets.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Nah.. I disagree more than ever.. Nothing's been confirmed in regard's to Ward coming to the Clipps anyway's.. Could he start for us?.. You might want to take a closer look at what we've got.. He can break the press and distribute if only for this season.. I'm in no way's talking about a relationship with Ward and our Clipps, that would last beyond that!.. And to be honest with ya.. The Clipps need a savvy floor leader at the point, more than a high energy guy.. That's the reason we've blown game's this season.. Our point by committe hasn't been able to keep guy's on the same page throught the entire game.. I mentioned taking a point in the draft earlier, and then someone mentioned that we'd have to wait a couple year's in order to get the result's were looking for.. Would you honestly think we wouldn't have to wait a couple year's for result's, if we acquired Cook.. Reid or Barkley?.. Those guy's haven't proven themselves in the NBA by any mean's!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Pargo was just released by the other L.A. team...

just kidding.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Thats cuz no one has kept them long enough. I think we should trade for a point. I dont want an old point we cant get a good enough point right now. Might have to wait until next year. I think we could use a thrid string for games we are flat not for the normal rotation. Dooling is now usless.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Pargos Released*

Hey if you guys really need a point guard... here you go


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Dooling is now usless.


Hey hey now... Dont forget that block on GP to help seal the deal...


----------



## Sechtemfan (Jan 8, 2004)

I want to add something about Marko Jaric. I like him, but he isn't good enough for a starter spot in the NBA. I see him at the EM in Sweden. He wasn't a Top Five Point Guard there. You are crazy, if you think that the Europeans can't play good Basketball (Or why do you call the NBA Champion, World Champion) and then MJ D ) give a Starter Spot. He can be a back up not more. If the Clipper wants to come in the Play-offs, he need a real Point Guard. Crawford would be nice. This seson I hope for Charlie Ward. He had make a lot of NBA Games and can lead the team to a run. If we must wait for the draft, we can wait a long time like the last 10 Years


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

how about Frank Williams and Michael Sweetney for Wilcox???


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I like wat Jaric is doing Frank Williams isnt an upgrade. The clips shouldnt settle for a point make sure they get an upgrade not just a point.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

lets just forget about the PG till next year when we Sign Kobe to a huge contract then trade Qrich or Maggette for a PG


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

I second that motion


----------

